# problemi con libgnomecanvas-2.2.0.2

## whitenoise

Ciao! 

Grazie a questa maledetta influenza ho passato la giornata re-installando Gentoo sul mio pc. Terminata l'installazione di xfree 4.3 che finalmente sfrutta la mia firegl8700 mi faccio coraggio e inizio l'emerge di gnome ma...........

   il tutto si blocca sul download della libreria in oggetto. Il sistema cerca il file sui vari mirror senza trovarlo, dopodichè si mette in attesa infinita sul server ftp di gnome...

Allora ho scaricato il file in questione direttamente da ibiblio e me lo sono scoppiazzato in /usr/portage/distfiles ma rilanciando emerge gnome il sistema riprova il download del file....

allora ho compilato e installato a mano la libreria, senza nessun apparente risultato.

Qualche idea?

Gio

----------

## whitenoise

Risolto! Stamattina il server gnome era meno trafficato, e l'installazione sta procedendo regolarmente.

Ciao

----------

